# ATM deducts withdrawal twice



## oldtimer (6 Mar 2007)

I recently used my AIB laser card to withdraw money from an Ulster Bank ATM in a Tesco store. When I checked my statement I noticed the withdrawal was deducted *twice. *I have filled out a form at my local AIB branch to reclaim the error amount. Has this happened to anybody before? How long do I wait to get my money back?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2007)

The oddest one that I saw was recently when an in store _ATM _failed to process the transaction (saying that it could not contact my bank) but on my online statement I saw the money being debited and then immediately credited so the _ATM _has successfully contacted my bank but the transaction had failed and been rolled back for some other reason.


----------



## BrenG (6 Mar 2007)

This happens occasionally and its normally a batch error rather than an individual error. Normally the bank will automatically refund the 2nd withdrawal within 1/2 working days


----------



## tiger (6 Mar 2007)

Some times I find the date on the statement doesn't always match the date of the withdrawl (e.g. if late at night or over a weekend).  If I take out money on a Fri night & then again on a Mon, since I usually withdraw the same amount, it can initially appear that Mon was withdrawn twice.  Only the case if you're using the same bank though.


----------



## demoivre (6 Mar 2007)

I have had a similar experience whereby the atm never actually dispensed the cash on my first two attempts to withdraw funds but did on the third. My account was debited three times but the error was corrected before  I got a chance to ring the bank later that same morning.


----------



## River (6 Mar 2007)

BrenG said:


> This happens occasionally and its normally a batch error rather than an individual error. Normally the bank will automatically refund the 2nd withdrawal within 1/2 working days




This actually happened to me start of last week. An Easycash (my a$$) machine in a spar shop. I asked for €100 (used my AIB laser card). machine took a while to process but then gave me €100 so I assumed everything ok. Looked at my internet banking next day and it stated that I made the withdrawal of €100 3 times. 

Contacted AIB and had to fill out some claim form. They said as it was not one of their ATM's (i believe UB run the easycash atm's) that it could take 2 to 4 weeks to process. 

Still waiting anyway, a right pain


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The oddest one that I saw was recently when an in store _ATM _failed to process the transaction (saying that it could not contact my bank) but on my online statement I saw the money being debited and then immediately credited so the _ATM _has successfully contacted my bank but the transaction had failed and been rolled back for some other reason.


 
I think this happens when the machine is running out of money.  As far as I can recall when I requested a smaller amount of money it worked ok.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

sueellen said:


> I think this happens when the machine is running out of money.  As far as I can recall when I requested a smaller amount of money it worked ok.


Strange that it doesn't check its stash of money first before attempting the withdrawal?


----------



## oldtimer (7 Mar 2007)

It is now two weeks since the error and I still await my refund. Tesco say its not their machine and Ulster bank say 'I should get it in due course.' On the broader issue those of us on internet banking are lucky enough - we can check our transactions regularly. Those with no computer and relying on monthly statements could let the error pass them by if they didn't pay detailed attention to their statement.


----------



## Towger (7 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Strange that it doesn't check its stash of money first before attempting the withdrawal?



They should start by checking if they can print a recipt before offering the option, very basic stuff. A BOI/NCR one rebooted on me last year. It was running NT4 and lots of clobbered together batch files!

Towger.


----------



## Oilean Beag (8 Mar 2007)

About six years ago, the same thing happened to me at an AIB banklink on Grafton St, using a BOI atm card. It never gave me my £20 but debited it from my account. 

I went into AIB that day and numerous days afterwards & got a different story every time. BOI kept saying that AIB should refund as the error was with their machine & AIB kept saying that the machine balanced and would not entertain my claim !

I was young & stupid and after 6 months I just left it. I really wish I hadn't now.


----------

